# Solar power coop



## ColoradoBuckeye (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd like to add solar power to our coop and would be interested in other's designs. Just looking to run enough electricity to invert to an outlet to plug in our electric water heater and a light bulb. Any pictures/designs/manufactures would be much appreciated!


----------



## SuperCoop (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey there Buckeye. I just saw a blog post about pretty much exactly this recently: http://www.yetisolar.com/blogs/news/9935746-regarding-chickens

To summarize, solar lighting, fans, and other stuff like that is very possible (and they sell that stuff), but heating takes way too much electricity, so if you want heat from solar, build something that gets heat from the sun directly (like solar hot water) instead of using solar panels.

By the way, you convinced me to finally register by asking a question I knew the answer to


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would the power for the heated waterer be low enough draw for 1 12v battery? You might need to use 2 deep cycles to hold the power needed through the night and sunless days


----------

